# Alexa Making Creepy Sounds



## sky_blue (Mar 12, 2018)

Who knows what's up with Alexa and the sounds it makes? It's like a devilish laugh, anyone?


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 12, 2018)

This was on the news recently.

Amazon promises fix for creepy Alexa laugh


----------



## sky_blue (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh, I see. Great so now I have to wait for them to fix it. Such a waste of money my niece is freaking out... I think I will try to get rid of it. Has anyone had experience with Google Home, I've heard they did a better job than Amazon?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 12, 2018)

It's just a false positive.  You could always switch the thing off until they roll out the fix, which isn't likely to be long.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 12, 2018)

serves you right for getting this stupid gadget


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2018)

sky_blue said:


> Who knows what's up with Alexa and the sounds it makes? It's like a devilish laugh, anyone?


You should have got the premium model, which has a hand like out of the addams family. Or the munsters. One of the two.


----------



## maomao (Mar 12, 2018)

I think with scary laugh is more honest than without scary laugh seeing as you've just invited scary evil Amazon to stick a microphone in the middle of your house. They must be pissing themselves laughing.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 12, 2018)

I added prayers onto my parents Alexa.   They are catholic so  If I activate it they feel obliged to stop and pray.  I know it's mean.	It's almost as much fun as asking Alexa about mansplaining to wind my dad up.


----------



## sky_blue (Mar 13, 2018)

The thing is that my niece made me buy it... if it was for me I wouldn't do it for sure! But when it comes to kids I would do almost anything. The thing is that I think we went too fast with the purchase! We did it because everyone was talking and the kids were freaking out. We didn't do our proper research and I am not sure that we made the right choice for our household. Are there any Google Home owners here?


----------



## NoXion (Mar 15, 2018)

What do you use it for, if anything? If you don't use it, have you explained to your niece that they may have wasted their money?


----------



## cheesethief (Mar 15, 2018)

I have yet to experience the unprovoked creepy laugh, but the other evening, whilst I was quietly chillaxing at home, totally out of the blue & with no prompting on my part Alex decided to tell me the definition of "indeterminism". I have no idea why, unless she was just trying to show off...


----------



## sky_blue (Apr 3, 2018)

That's kind of funny, cheesethief ! Though, I would've freaked out, if it happened to me!
When I did my research before purchasing it, I found out that both Google Home and Amazon Echo had a lot of similarities in their features . However, back then Amazon had more hype, so we decided to choose it. I guess, we made a mistake because right now we face a lot of problems. 
Sometimes, when we ask it a certain question, the answer it gives is completely out of context, and then we have to do our own research.  Another thing I find frustrating is that sometimes the bluetooth connection seems not to work, which creates inconveniences such as refreshing, restarting, etc. Plus, there are some rumors stating that it records a large portion of our conversations and provides access to unknown third parties which creeps me out! Can anyone confirm this, or it's just a rumor?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2018)

you're paying to provide it with data and valuable data at that


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 3, 2018)

A pal of mine was telling me that when her adult IT whizz of a son visits he tells her to unplug and seitch off Alexa....
She thought this was a bit off...but a few weeks ago she and her friend were having a chat over a coffee as you do...in her kitchen. They were laughing and joking and suddenly Alexa started laughing too. 
So the pal turned and asked Alexa "what are you doing Alexa?" To which Alexa laughed and replied "I'm learning".

Alexa was unplugged and put away after that.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 3, 2018)

Mine started purring like a cat one day.


----------



## RainbowTown (Apr 3, 2018)

Jesus, just make sure she's not in the room whenever you're having sex or, ahem, knocking out a quick one. Imagine reaching the point of no return only to have her pipe up: "your asthma inhaler is needed right now."


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 3, 2018)

My Google home does none of this stuff. I feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## xenon (Apr 3, 2018)

Mine hasn't done any of this weird shit.

I just asked what are you doing. It says"I'm answering questions and learning more."

Which seems to be a standard answer then. You can see everything it hears as a command at
alexa.amazon.co.uk 

Or in the app.

Of course, you might say, it only shows you the stuff it picks up as a direct command, not the rest... With some network equipment, you might be able to see when it uploads, if / when you're not talking to it, albeit the traffic is encrypted. Might try that one day.


----------



## nuffsaid (May 21, 2018)

Mine has suddenly piped up without the 'alexa' wake up command before....very spooky. Mine's in the kitchen where I have a TV so quite often if the news is on and something that sounds like 'alexa' is said it will become active, but it did it one time when no TV was on and I was talking out loud to myself as I was putting the shopping away and I did not say anything remotely like 'alexa'.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 24, 2018)

A bit more creepy 

You know that silly fear about Alexa recording everything and leaking it online? It just happened

Records a conversation and sends it to one of their contacts.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 24, 2018)

From the comments section


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 28, 2018)

I just asked Alexa to open the pod bay doors


----------

